# jpeg header



## KennyMcKiff (17. November 2003)

hallo!
ich habe ein paar bilder welche sich nich mehr öffnen lassen!
die bilder waren auf einer festplatte welche mir kaputt ging!
die bilder davon konnte ich aber retten, jetzt sagt mir aber das programm
IrfanView das der file header irgendwie kaputt ist! im explorer lässt lassen sie sich natürlich auch nicht mehr öffnen, obwohl sie die original größe besitzten!
dann hab ich in einem forum gelesen das man das angeblich wieder mit winhex hinbekommen kann! wie geht dass, oder wie krieg ich meine bilder wieder?
bitte um hilfe!
mfg
Kenny


----------



## helm (23. Februar 2004)

*jpeg Fehler beim öffnen*

Hallo,

konnte dir bei deinem Problem geholfen werden?
Habe den selbigen Effekt mit den nicht mehr zu öffnenden JPEG Fotos.
Habe W2k auf meinem System neu installieren müssen, danach gingen die Fotos in der separaten Datenpartition nicht mehr auf. Kein NTFS Problem!
Suche nach DER Lösung. Wenn du oder jemand helfen kann, vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruss


----------

